
Closed as non constructive – Best comments in source code according to SO (2011) - bjornroberg
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
======
andrew_mason1
Once while perusing our main codebase I came across the following: "Please
only use this for testing. Please."

It's been there for years.

